# VW T4 Full Air Suspension



## Mal-W (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Has anyone any info on fitting the Driverite lowerering air suspension to a VW T4 Transporter re Autosleeper Clubman.
It's a rear kit with two air "bellows" type springs.
Cheers. Mal


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*air suspension*

You could try this site:

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/AirSusp/airsuspension02.htm

Although I have not seen the VW mentioned, mainly Fiat/Peugeot.

I am about to fit a system to my peugeot which I bought S/hand that was previously fitted to a Ford Transit.

All I have had to get are the brackets which should be delivered in the next few days. These were aquired from Symonspeed in Devon, they don't have a website.

Hope this is of help.

Pete


----------



## Mal-W (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete
Thanks for the tip on " Symonspeed " I've emailed Marcleleasure about availability of a kit. Not had a reply yet. There is a part kit for the axle available but I wanted to sound out other peoples experiences.
so fat it looks like the kits for ducatos etc are about £280 ish. I've been quoted £1800 for a full kit and near £700 for the axle kit alone. That's 2 air springs and some brackets. :roll:


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

£1800 and or £700 sounds a bit over the top to me. Is yours by any chance a Alko chassis?

If so the caravan club have an article on having one fitted I have hust checked the article and it was costed at £370.

Should a kit not be available you could just buy the kit and either make or have made some suitable brackets. Fitting is not difficult.

This ofcourse all refers just to the back axle, I have just seen the title on the post and see you are looking at all round air suspension.

I know of no kit for the front nor of anyone fitting one to any kind of MH.

Pete


----------



## Mal-W (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete
Thanks for the reply
I did a really long reply online and the preview nuked it "server not found" That'll teach me not to do a master in word and copy it to here.
I'll do it again later. no time now.
Regards Mal


----------

